# Custom Made Glass Vivariums/Terrariums?



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Wondering if anyone knows where I can get a custom made all glass viv from, or any company who produces/sells large ones.
Looking for something 3' high x 3' wide x 2' deep.
Lincs, Notts area would be good.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

richie on this forum.

his website is .. Rainforest Vivariums

I have one and loads of the frog guys have his vivs, really good!


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Contact Matt at Custom Aquaria - best in the business.


----------

